# Collecting 35mm film slides.



## DougGrigg

I've recently started collecting 35mm slides from ebay and the likes, it's really interesting to see views and perspectives that others had access to that perhaps I or you wouldn't.
I've not seen a thread or anything related to "found photography" Obviously it is a relatively a new genre and that, but here's the thread! 

Here is a few images from what I have collected. Enjoy, there are some real gems.


----------



## gsgary

I was given some glass plates from the 1930's and i'm sure this is Fred Davis as he used to live about 1/2 mile from where i live


----------



## vintagesnaps

Some interesting photos. The only found film I've found in a camera so far wasn't worth finding! lol or getting developed for that matter.


----------



## Vince.1551

Omg I love slides. It was almost the only medium I shoot with previously


----------



## webestang64

Working in photo labs all my career I have obtained well over 1 million 35 mm slides in my collection from customers that throw them away. All from the 1940's to the 1980's. 90% are travel slides. I just got a big batch from a church that closed down. When the owners died the kids throw everything away. I found them beside a dumpster. A lot is of St. Louis in the 60's and 70's. 
By far the best was a little old lady came into the shop and got a few slides made into prints. She then asked me if I would dispose of the rest of her slides. I said sure (they went straight to my car). There were over 3000 slides, all Kodachrome, photos of her and her husband's travels in Europe during the 1950's.  
I also have glass plates and cabinet cards. I collect cabinet cards for the photographer's studio name on the back.


----------



## Vince.1551

webestang64 said:


> Working in photo labs all my career I have obtained well over 1 million 35 mm slides in my collection from customers that throw them away. All from the 1940's to the 1980's. 90% are travel slides. I just got a big batch from a church that closed down. When the owners died the kids throw everything away. I found them beside a dumpster. A lot is of St. Louis in the 60's and 70's. By far the best was a little old lady came into the shop and got a few slides made into prints. She then asked me if I would dispose of the rest of her slides. I said sure (they went straight to my car). There were over 3000 slides, all Kodachrome, photos of her and her husband's travels in Europe during the 1950's. I also have glass plates and cabinet cards. I collect cabinet cards for the photographer's studio name on the back.



That's really cool. I lost tons of my slides when I left a broken relationship previously. I'm only left with about 10(which I just found) I just send them to be converted to digital copies


----------



## DougGrigg

webestang64! thats incredible! over a mill?! I'm currently doing a project on pools and similar stuff. I have just over 3,000 now and always looking to buy more! if you're ever interested to connect I'm more than happy to buy some off you or trade if you collect certain themes!  I'd love to see what types of images you have! you could totally make a book out of them!


----------



## webestang64

DougGrigg said:


> webestang64! thats incredible! over a mill?! I'm currently doing a project on pools and similar stuff. I have just over 3,000 now and always looking to buy more! if you're ever interested to connect I'm more than happy to buy some off you or trade if you collect certain themes!  I'd love to see what types of images you have! you could totally make a book out of them!



I've scanned some, but it's very time consuming. After my buddy and I get our gallery/rent-able darkroom up and running, I'm going to trade darkroom time for scanning. I figure I can get a college student to help out.


----------



## DougGrigg

absolutely! sounds like a special project to me! I would of loved to scan loads of those! I'm currently scanning through mine on an epson v700 perfection. its perfect for 35mm slides! technology is immense!


----------



## webestang64

DougGrigg said:


> absolutely! sounds like a special project to me! I would of loved to scan loads of those! I'm currently scanning through mine on an epson v700 perfection. its perfect for 35mm slides! technology is immense!



I've got that scanner also, Epson makes good stuff, I use an Epson XL10000 11"x17" scanner at work.......I just sold my Nikon Coolscan 9000 for $2500......I needed funds for a Ford Mustang I am restoring. I'll more than likely get another Nikon scanner again later.


----------



## limr

One of you two could be the person to find the next Vivian Meier!


----------



## webestang64

limr said:


> One of you two could be the person to find the next Vivian Meier!



That would be so cool to find another Viv............her shots of the streets of Chicago are mesmerizing.......!


----------



## limr

webestang64 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of you two could be the person to find the next Vivian Meier!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would be so cool to find another Viv............her shots of the streets of Chicago are mesmerizing.......!
Click to expand...


They really are. She was very talented, and her hit rate seemed to be just crazy high, too.


----------



## DougGrigg

viv is absolutely amazing! I can only wish I'll find another! 

- Webestang64, I may be setting up "35mmSlideCollective" with my local friend who also collects slides, We're going to upload images of these collected slides on a database(online website, a tumblr or something) to display and archive all these slides gradually. If you're interested we can all work together to link up some type of blog or site! (obviously all holding the rights together as a collective) etc. !


----------



## webestang64

DougGrigg said:


> viv is absolutely amazing! I can only wish I'll find another!
> 
> - Webestang64, I may be setting up "35mmSlideCollective" with my local friend who also collects slides, We're going to upload images of these collected slides on a database(online website, a tumblr or something) to display and archive all these slides gradually. If you're interested we can all work together to link up some type of blog or site! (obviously all holding the rights together as a collective) etc. !



Sounds interesting. LMK what you come up with.


----------



## cgw

Kodachromes are about the only ones worth rooting around for. Early Ektachromes got ugly fast.

Prefer '30s, '40s, and '50s mug shots when they surface.


----------



## DougGrigg

cgw said:


> Kodachromes are about the only ones worth rooting around for. Early Ektachromes got ugly fast.
> 
> Prefer '30s, '40s, and '50s mug shots when they surface.



All slides are good slides here! Although chromes are pretty nice!


heres another sweet slide i found


----------



## dougleurey

webetang64, Would you be interested in 15,000 35 mm slides of travels to Europe, South America, Asia, Russia and Africa?  These slides were taken between 1950 through the early 80's.  They are in carousels and each are labeled by number.


----------



## MikeBcos

webestang64 said:


> Working in photo labs all my career I have obtained well over 1 million 35 mm slides in my collection from customers that throw them away. All from the 1940's to the 1980's. 90% are travel slides. I just got a big batch from a church that closed down. When the owners died the kids throw everything away. I found them beside a dumpster. A lot is of St. Louis in the 60's and 70's.
> By far the best was a little old lady came into the shop and got a few slides made into prints. She then asked me if I would dispose of the rest of her slides. I said sure (they went straight to my car). There were over 3000 slides, all Kodachrome, photos of her and her husband's travels in Europe during the 1950's.
> I also have glass plates and cabinet cards. I collect cabinet cards for the photographer's studio name on the back.



As a St. Louis resident I'd love the chance to see some of these, I know a lot of other amateur and professional historians who would love to be able to see them!


----------



## dougleurey

MikeBcos said:


> webestang64 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Working in photo labs all my career I have obtained well over 1 million 35 mm slides in my collection from customers that throw them away. All from the 1940's to the 1980's. 90% are travel slides. I just got a big batch from a church that closed down. When the owners died the kids throw everything away. I found them beside a dumpster. A lot is of St. Louis in the 60's and 70's.
> By far the best was a little old lady came into the shop and got a few slides made into prints. She then asked me if I would dispose of the rest of her slides. I said sure (they went straight to my car). There were over 3000 slides, all Kodachrome, photos of her and her husband's travels in Europe during the 1950's.
> I also have glass plates and cabinet cards. I collect cabinet cards for the photographer's studio name on the back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a St. Louis resident I'd love the chance to see some of these, I know a lot of other amateur and professional historians who would love to be able to see them!
Click to expand...

How many do you wish to look at?


----------



## Dave Colangelo

webestang64 said:


> Working in photo labs all my career I have obtained well over 1 million 35 mm slides in my collection from customers that throw them away. All from the 1940's to the 1980's. 90% are travel slides. I just got a big batch from a church that closed down. When the owners died the kids throw everything away. I found them beside a dumpster. A lot is of St. Louis in the 60's and 70's.
> By far the best was a little old lady came into the shop and got a few slides made into prints. She then asked me if I would dispose of the rest of her slides. I said sure (they went straight to my car). There were over 3000 slides, all Kodachrome, photos of her and her husband's travels in Europe during the 1950's.
> I also have glass plates and cabinet cards. I collect cabinet cards for the photographer's studio name on the back.



Strictly out of curiosity I wonder if there is any legal issue with keeping the negatives. Obviously if she asked you to trash them they can be considered trash once you have printed them and I guess trash is fair game, unless there is some kind of implication that the negatives are to be strictly disposed of hmmmm... The whole Vivian Maier situation is really going to set some interesting legal precedent for these cases (of which Im sure hers will not be the last). 

Regards 
Dave


----------



## webestang64

MikeBcos said:


> As a St. Louis resident I'd love the chance to see some of these, I know a lot of other amateur and professional historians who would love to be able to see them!




As of right now my collection is in storage till I get to my permeant residence.


----------



## webestang64

Dave Colangelo said:


> Strictly out of curiosity I wonder if there is any legal issue with keeping the negatives. Obviously if she asked you to trash them they can be considered trash once you have printed them and I guess trash is fair game, unless there is some kind of implication that the negatives are to be strictly disposed of hmmmm... The whole Vivian Maier situation is really going to set some interesting legal precedent for these cases (of which Im sure hers will not be the last).
> 
> Regards
> Dave



Possession is nine-tenths of the law......LOL 

Some of my collections I have obtained came with a signed release so I guess those are covered for sure.


----------



## click1911

Remember you can also scan negatives and convert them quickly to images.  I scanned all of my wedding negatives as we only had a few of the best images from contact sheets printed out back in the day.  They were interesting after 30 years.  Guests, less than perfect shots, etc.


----------



## Kinboksejul

Hi, everyone! I'm looking to sell my collection of 30,000+ slides as a means of helping to fund my efforts to get into graduate school to study physics and mathematics. They are all old art history slides from every time period and region in history. In a past life they were used to teach university courses but were retired when the department they came from decided to modernize. I salvaged them to prevent them from going to the landfill and have been enjoying them ever since. I've been trying to find a community of people that will appreciate and help to preserve them. Would anybody here be interested in purchasing part or all of my collection? I'll add some photos of them so you can get a better idea of what they look like.


----------



## limr

Kinboksejul said:


> Hi, everyone! I'm looking to sell my collection of 30,000+ slides as a means of helping to fund my efforts to get into graduate school to study physics and mathematics. They are all old art history slides from every time period and region in history. In a past life they were used to teach university courses but were retired when the department they came from decided to modernize. I salvaged them to prevent them from going to the landfill and have been enjoying them ever since. I've been trying to find a community of people that will appreciate and help to preserve them. Would anybody here be interested in purchasing part or all of my collection? I'll add some photos of them so you can get a better idea of what they look like.
> View attachment 135111 View attachment 135112 View attachment 135113 View attachment 135114 View attachment 135115 View attachment 135116 View attachment 135117



These are lovely slides and there might be some interest, but the way to sell them is not by reviving a zombie thread. Please post a new thread in the Buy and Sell Forum: Buy and Sell

Also be sure to read the rules of that forum: Buy and Sell section rules

You have pictures of the items, but you also need to give a price or price range.


----------



## Kinboksejul

limr said:


> Kinboksejul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, everyone! I'm looking to sell my collection of 30,000+ slides as a means of helping to fund my efforts to get into graduate school to study physics and mathematics. They are all old art history slides from every time period and region in history. In a past life they were used to teach university courses but were retired when the department they came from decided to modernize. I salvaged them to prevent them from going to the landfill and have been enjoying them ever since. I've been trying to find a community of people that will appreciate and help to preserve them. Would anybody here be interested in purchasing part or all of my collection? I'll add some photos of them so you can get a better idea of what they look like.
> View attachment 135111 View attachment 135112 View attachment 135113 View attachment 135114 View attachment 135115 View attachment 135116 View attachment 135117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are lovely slides and there might be some interest, but the way to sell them is not by reviving a zombie thread. Please post a new thread in the Buy and Sell Forum: Buy and Sell
> 
> Also be sure to read the rules of that forum: Buy and Sell section rules
> 
> You have pictures of the items, but you also need to give a price or price range.
Click to expand...

Oh, okay. I've never posted in forums before so I figured this would be as good a place to start as any. Thanks for the advice and guidance!


----------



## limr

Kinboksejul said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kinboksejul said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi, everyone! I'm looking to sell my collection of 30,000+ slides as a means of helping to fund my efforts to get into graduate school to study physics and mathematics. They are all old art history slides from every time period and region in history. In a past life they were used to teach university courses but were retired when the department they came from decided to modernize. I salvaged them to prevent them from going to the landfill and have been enjoying them ever since. I've been trying to find a community of people that will appreciate and help to preserve them. Would anybody here be interested in purchasing part or all of my collection? I'll add some photos of them so you can get a better idea of what they look like.
> View attachment 135111 View attachment 135112 View attachment 135113 View attachment 135114 View attachment 135115 View attachment 135116 View attachment 135117
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These are lovely slides and there might be some interest, but the way to sell them is not by reviving a zombie thread. Please post a new thread in the Buy and Sell Forum: Buy and Sell
> 
> Also be sure to read the rules of that forum: Buy and Sell section rules
> 
> You have pictures of the items, but you also need to give a price or price range.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh, okay. I've never posted in forums before so I figured this would be as good a place to start as any. Thanks for the advice and guidance!
Click to expand...


Not a problem. And welcome!


----------



## k5MOW

Very interesting. I have thousands maybe hundreds of thousands of slides in a storage area. They are slides from before I was born all the way up till maybe 25. My mom and dad shot a lot of 35mm slides. This thread has inspired me to get some out and take a look.


----------



## limr

k5MOW said:


> Very interesting. I have thousands maybe hundreds of thousands of slides in a storage area. They are slides from before I was born all the way up till maybe 25. My mom and dad shot a lot of 35mm slides. This thread has inspired me to get some out and take a look.



Definitely! Old slides are really quite fascinating.


----------



## webestang64

Link to my latest gets.....   Box-O-Negs


----------

